Ask HN: Why websites don't mine coins in my browser, instead of showing me ads? - joering2
======
PaulHoule
Why don't you just mine coins in your browser instead of visiting web sites?

------
red5tar
Why should someone else make money off my hardware? install noscript if you
dont want to see ads or install a browser like brave to get rid of them.

